# Femení de amo



## gvergara

Hola,

Pel que recordo, amo vol dir _dueño_. Però com es diria _dueña de una empresa_, per exemple? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonçal


----------



## Namarne

Hola,

Jo diria _mestressa_ (o _propietària _en tot cas), però veig que el diccionari (DIECC2) accepta _ama_:


> *ama *
> _1 _f. [LC] Mestressa.


(A mi em sembla que no es fa servir, almenys per on jo conec).


----------



## gvergara

Namarne said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo diria _mestressa_ (o _propietària _en tot cas), però veig que el diccionari (DIECC2) accepta _ama_:
> 
> (A mi em sembla que no es fa servir, almenys per on jo conec).


Gràcies. Llavors també es podria dir mestre com a sinònim de _amo_?


----------



## Namarne

Per a mi tenen connotacions diferents, _mestre _i _mestressa_. Amb el sentit de 'propietari', jo faria servir _amo _i _mestressa_. (Tot i així, en aquest context, _mestre _no em sonaria molt estrany, però sí _ama_).


----------



## Dymn

Les parelles serien:

_amo, mestressa
mestre, mestra
_
Un _amo _és un propietari (d'una empresa, uns terrenys, etc.), un _mestre _un professor o algú que en sap molt d'alguna cosa. I els equivalents femenins són _mestressa _i _mestra _respectivament. Tot i que he de dir que el primer que em ve al cap quan sento _mestressa _és un altre sentit, el de dona de casa, que fa les feines domèstiques i cuida la canalla.

Estic d'acord amb en Namarne que _ama _és bastant estrany i que _mestressa _és més conegut.


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca la parella és: l'amo i sa madona.


----------



## Circunflejo

Namarne said:


> (A mi em sembla que no es fa servir, almenys per on jo conec)


Diu el Viccionari (mestressa - Viccionari) que és valencià, tortosí i eivissenc. Potser també formenterer?


----------



## pere prlpz

D'acord amb les parelles amo/mestressa i mestre/mestra, que és el que sempre he sentit.

Ara bé, recordo de petit una actuació d'en Xesco Boix a la meva escola que em va cridar l'atenció que en un moment es va referir a les mestres com "les mestresses".


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre. 
Jo encara recorde anar per l'horta i demanar-li, a algun llaurador que estiguera pels camps, permís per espigolar en algun camp ja collit; i en dirigíem a d'ell així :  Mestre  (que) podem passar a espigolar les creïlles, o els cacaus? I no l'anomenaven mestre perquè fora professional de l'ensenyament, si no perquè suposaven que era el propietari d'aquell camp. També era? una manera de dirigir-se a algú que no coneguérem, i com a tractament de cert "respecte" Que ara s'ha imposat "amo"? Doncs, dependrà de les zones. Mestressa no era conegut en els temps que parle, almanco per mi. Ara dirien "jefe".


----------



## RIU

Elxenc said:


> Bon vespre.
> Jo encara recorde anar per l'horta i demanar-li, a algun llaurador que estiguera pels camps, permís per espigolar en algun camp ja collit; i en dirigíem a d'ell així :  Mestre  (que) podem passar a espigolar les creïlles, o els cacaus? I no l'anomenaven mestre perquè fora professional de l'ensenyament, si no perquè suposaven que era el propietari d'aquell camp. També era? una manera de dirigir-se a algú que no coneguérem, i com a tractament de cert "respecte" Que ara s'ha imposat "amo"? Doncs, dependrà de les zones. Mestressa no era conegut en els temps que parle, almanco per mi. Ara dirien "jefe".



Completament d'acord. L'he usat i l'he sentit usar, sobre tot a gent gran, a Barcelona i Girona. Cert que el jovent dubto que d'aquest us en sàpiga res.


----------

